# how do i make a website?



## Robo.Mee.[: (Apr 7, 2009)

ive been looking around and i havent found any forum explaining HOW to make a website.please help oh n would myspace be gud one?. n also is heat press a good way to start out small.?


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Myspace is not a domain name or really a web site but it is a very helpful
option if you are just getting started. If you purchase a domain name and
aren't really ready for a web page you can spend the ten bucks, get the 
domain name and forward it to the myspace page. By purchasing your 
domain name (www.yourcompanyname.com) You can get your business
cards printed up with a professional web address and email. You give out
your web site domain name and it automatically goes to your Myspace page.
You can always go into your domain and change what site it is forwarded to.

More on that later.



First thing is you need a domain name.

Second thing is to get a host site for the web page for the domain name.

There are several routes you can go to make a website. The first thing you need to to is find out if your domain name is available. This is done by going to a place like Go Daddy or another site and using the search engine they have to find out if a name is available.

If the domain name is available then you need to decide who you want to host your site with.

Many Domain host companies offer a total package. They will let you purchase the domain name and offer several hosting options to you for various prices.

The KEY is to first find your domain name. That powerful www.whateveryourbrandis is the first step.


A domain name will cost between $10 to $20 dollars per yer.

This gives you JUST the domain name and NOT the web page.

I use Go Daddy. I own several domain names and have a few web pages with them. Go Daddy has several options that I like.

Once you purchase your domain name with them you get a free email address that makes your business look more professional as well.

If your domain name is www.TshirtsRus the your email will be [email protected]

Just change the name and you get the idea.

This will make it much easier to put forth a professional business card etc. with a company email. You can also purchase more email addresses as you grow and all of your staff can have a company email with an added plus. YOU can set your email to be the default and receive every email to your company.

Go daddy offers an option for those who are not web page savvy that is called Website Tonight. You can get a 5 10 or 100 page website and add shopping carts to it our use a Paypal option for your customers.

The website tonight option is a simple template that you can learn quickly and add on as time goes by.

The beauty of this system is that if your page grows you also have the option of FORWARDING your web page to ANY site if you become larger than a simple web page tonight option.

The option of forwarding a domain is extremely powerful and I can't stress how important this is. If you want total control of your domain you want to be able to have TOTAL control of this and not someone who is a web page designer.

If you are not web savvy and want someone else to make your web page then you should STILL purchase your domain name and either forward it to a site builder or give them access to the site builder but NEVER give up the control of your domain name.

If you want total control of your web page then I suggest you learn basic HTML or use a site builder program. They offer numerous options and are easy to use after some practice.

Hope that helps and if you need some help getting it started just yell.

Ed


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

One important element of a website is content. Real content with lots of text describing your products.

Hiding your product information behind images or AJAX is useless for search engines as they can't read this.

Where possible use real text for your menus and style it with CSS. Again the search engines will read the text and this will improve your site indexing.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I would agree with Brenden. A website is important, but content is crucial. If you don't have anything of interest then a website is useless.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd also add that having too much AJAX, Javascript, or Flash will not only cause problems with search engines, they make your site look cluttered and unusable. I would focus on making your site as clean and easy to use as possible - with the main design elements in HTML and CSS and AJAX/Flash used only where necessary to enhance the UI.

You can make a website using a web development program, but I find it very helpful to know HTML and CSS as this will give you full control. 

I find Index DOT HTML to be a good resource for learning about HTML.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Could any of you recommend a good inexpensive web building program. I'm looking for something easy to learn and affordable. I'm a total n00b at this and I'm thinking of taking a html/web development class at my local community college but if I can put a page together via a program I would like to try that before spending the $300 dollars for the class. Thanks for the great posts in this thread.


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

a good way to build a website kinda quick, is to go to a web host they can help i use page buzz.com they really are helping me build my site they are good and it don't cost a lot 10.00$ a month this is a good way to start off,i hope this helps good luck to you.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

wonubee said:


> Could any of you recommend a good inexpensive web building program. I'm looking for something easy to learn and affordable. I'm a total n00b at this and I'm thinking of taking a html/web development class at my local community college but if I can put a page together via a program I would like to try that before spending the $300 dollars for the class. Thanks for the great posts in this thread.


For building a easy to use website,, www.ezgenerator.com and for a cart I would suggest www.ecwid.com these are the 2 most simple ways of going about it,,


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, Ed...great info! Nicole, good luck w/this. I tried for a few months and figured it was worth it pay a professional. However, I've seen some GREAT sites out there that people have created on their own.


----------



## thatcampguy (Jan 24, 2010)

Start the easy way, go to Weebly.com amd you can have your site done in less than 3 minutes. No to mention it is free


----------

